# 8n electric problem



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

Ok got a 8n, 6volt not run for 6 years but ran when parked. I have new battery, & cables, replaced most electric wires, solenoid checks with tester, starter turns engine over, coil is good, have replaced points, condenser in distributor, inside distributor cap is clean, new spark plugs and wires. But still no spark? Ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy kman189, welcome to the forum.

That is a positive ground system. By chance did you put the battery in backwards?


----------



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy kman189, welcome to the forum.
> 
> That is a positive ground system. By chance did you put the battery in backwards?


Howdy and thanks, please elaborate, in the positive ground, the + goes to ground and the - or black goes to starter?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

kman189 said:


> Howdy and thanks, please elaborate, in the positive ground, the + goes to ground and the - or black goes to starter?


Correct.


----------



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

BigT said:


> Correct.


I just researched it and so simple that probably the problem, thanks I will try it.


----------

